# aide pour choix ipad



## Franckk_83 (31 Octobre 2014)

bonjour à tous je me permets de venir demander conseil pour l'achat de mon futur ipad,

je commence juste par mon parcours : 
je possède actuellement un imac 24 , un MacBook Air.
j'ai eu plusieurs tablettes : nexus 7 , ipad 2 , galaxy tab 8+microsd 64G et galaxy tab pro+micro sd 64G depuis toutes revendus
actuellement je souhaite quitter android , marre des bidouilles et des roms alternatives qui me font planter de nombreuses applications et revenir sur ipad , mon ipad 2 était génial et c'est celle que j'ai gardé le plus longtemps à l'époque

je veux revenir chez apple pour l'os et les apps qui me manquent ou ne sont pas assez finie pour moi sur android.
je souhaite utiliser ma tablette en wifi chez moi mais aussi bcp en déplacement pour regarder quelques séries et lire , je lis bcp de livres sur tablettes et de nombreux magasines (abonnement numériques de certains journaux et magasines en cours) en pdf 

actuellement j'hésite j'ai un budget de 500/600e max

-l'ipad mini 2 me parait le bon choix en 64G mais introuvable en magasin par chez moi (apparement plus de stock) et sur le refurb que des cellular qui pour moi est inutile (chez red pas de multi sim). Si je fais une centaine de km pour aller dans un applestore puis je encore en trouver ?
- me rabattre sur un modèle d'occasion via le net ? je trouve plein d'ipad mini 2 retina à juste 40e de moins que le neuf ?
- prendre un mini 3 et payer 100e de plus pour le touchID en magasin ou aller en applestore ?
- prendre un ipad air 2 en espérant avoir une bonne série ? 
- prendre un mini 2 retina en 32g et jongler avec mon MacBook Air et un disque externe ?

merci si vous pouvez m'éclairer svp ou si vous savez ou trouver des ipad mini 2 retina en stock dans le sud est c'est encore mieux


----------



## adixya (31 Octobre 2014)

Le mini 3, c'est que tu n'as pas peur de mettre 100 euros pour Touch ID. Sinon c'est clairement mini 2.

Après pour les grandes tailles, l'iPad air est vraiment une tablette géniale et les vibrations sont plus contenues que pour le 2. En même temps si tu utilises le casque principalement et les haut parleurs occasionnellement seulement, les vibrations ne posent pas de soucis... Et l'iPad air 2 est fin... Et puissant...

Après cellulaire ou wifi c'est toi qui vois.

Pour la capacité, ça dépend comment tu fonctionnes. Moi j'aime bien avoir mon iPad Air rempli à ras bord donc j'ai un 128 Go. Mais je ne connais pas ton besoin.


----------



## Franckk_83 (1 Novembre 2014)

merci pour ce premier avis , d'autres avis ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2014)

L'iPad Air 2 64 Go wi-fi est un très bon choix. Et ça rentre dans ton budget (il coûte 605 &#8364.


----------



## Yaya31832 (3 Novembre 2014)

Même avis qu'Adixya et hymeji pour moi &#128077;


----------



## Franckk_83 (4 Novembre 2014)

merci pour vous commentaires après avoir craqué et fais le tour de 15 magasins autour de chez moi pour voir les stocks j'ai finalement choisi un ipad mini 2 32g à 349e gris sidéral, et j'adore et revenir sur le système iOS et trouver des applications vraiment vraiment finies me ravi encore plus !!!!!!! :rateau::rateau:
il me reste un peu de sous pour m'offrir le stylet pencil par 53 (pour dessiner) et une belle housse et je garde le reste de mon budget pour changer mon tel et passer sur un iphone 5S au final je pense que c'est le bon 32g pour lire c'est déjà pas mal 

merci à vous !!!!


----------



## Yaya31832 (4 Novembre 2014)

Super d'avoir trouvé ce qui te convient le mieux. Bon retour sur iOS alors&#128521;


----------



## Jacques L (20 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, je relance la discussion, voilà ma problématique&#8239;: j'ai conseillé à ma femme de prendre une tablette comme dictionnaire franco-italien, question poids et encombrement, et elle est d'accord. 

Alors voilà, quel genre de tablette conviendrait le mieux à ce genre d'utilisation, sachant que ce n'est pas une technophile invétérée&#8239; et qu'elle ne se servira que de 5% des capacités de l'engin? J'avais pensé à un Ipad mini, mais quel modèle, et combien de mémoire&#8239;?

A la limite, vu l'usage limité, existe-t-il des tablettes non Apple convenant de manière moins couteuse&#8239;? Je suis sur Apple depuis plus de 20 ans et je n'ai rien contre, bien au contraire, mais ces appareils ne sont pas particulièrement bon marché.&#8239;


----------

